# Ikea snake rack! Pics



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

Thought i would share with you my snake rack! Just put another one up as needed more room! LOL. Just shows you can doing yourself quite cheaply! 

Got tubs ready for hatchlings, Small 09`s, grown on 09`s, 08`s and full adults and more tubs to replace as they grow! 

All the rubs have no lids as i have put a 1mm gap between rub and underside of shelf so the shelf acts as the lid! Easy feeding and access! :2thumb:




















See no lids! 










If you need any more info if your thinking of making one similar let me know! 

Yeah it works really well! They are wardrobe caucuses from ikea, they are the (pax) range! Size 100x58x201! Cost me 110 each including shelves (Shelves 12 for 2)! I then put insulation (kingspan) covering the back and stuck 4ft heatmats running vertically connected to a matstat! 

I then started at the bottom and marked the height of my rub for the height i needed next shelf! and used my own screws as shelf brackets so i could put them at the right height! You can only have roughly 1mm gap as corns love to escape! LOL. And just repeat for each shelves and using the tubs you are gonna use as guides! 

Rubs also from ikea, small are 1 gallon=£1, medium are 2 gallon=£1.50 and not sure of large=£4! They even do a very large one which covers the whole shelf! They do come with lids but extra charge but they not got lid clips! 

Links to wardrobe
IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | PAX | Wardrobe frame

Shelves
IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | PAX | Shelf

Large tubs (£4 without runners and lid)
IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | KOMPLEMENT | Box with lid

Small boxes
IKEA | Boxes & baskets | Secondary storage boxes | SAMLA | Box

Medium boxes
IKEA | Boxes & baskets | Secondary storage boxes | SAMLA | Box

Extra large boxes
IKEA | Boxes & baskets | Secondary storage boxes | SAMLA | Box

Hope this helps! Anymore questions let me know! :2thumb:

Now get out there and buy more snakes! :no1::no1:


----------



## H3nry (Nov 11, 2009)

NICE

Could i have a more detailed set off instructions as im definatly going to do this :lol2:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi ,Very interested in this ... Could you give me some more details please. :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

You are a genius! Thank you :no1:


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

H3nry said:


> NICE
> 
> Could i have a more detailed set off instructions as im definatly going to do this :lol2:





arm2010 said:


> Hi ,Very interested in this ... Could you give me some more details please. :2thumb:


Yeah not a problem! Just let me know what other info you need! 



Lee2by4 said:


> You are a genius! Thank you :no1:


Cheers mate! It works very well! More reason to buy more snakes too! :2thumb:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

very very very very very nice :no1:

rgds
ed


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome, but my father in law is good at DIY and built one for £50.


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice, im going to be doing the same thing soon! =]
just getting the money together, =]

and out of intrest how much were the 4ft heat mats?

thankyou =]


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

we also have 4 of these at home and some at work too.


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Hiya mate,

I have just bought the same set up but am having problems keeping the heat in the rubs from my heat mats. I have them on a mat stat too but it isn't heating them up enough.
I noticed you had something covering the back wall of the frame, does this help keep the heat aimed towards the rubs? If so what is it?
And also how do you have your heat mats positioned?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Murray!!! (Feb 19, 2011)

Which size tubs are they in the picture


----------



## Velocitycss (Dec 29, 2012)

*ikea snake rack*

hi was just wondering whats the durability like of these boxes from ikea?

cheers


----------



## MrRenegade365 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Doogle. I am looking at doing this. Also seems to be the best priced way for my Pythons  I am just wondering if you use Heat Mats or Heat Cable or even Heat Tape ? If you could PM me that would be great


----------

